# Is Hydro-grown bud better than outdoor/indoor?



## Nugget123

Hey to all, i saw a post on something like this before but can anyone tell me anything if thier is a diffrence some people say hydro hits smoother and better and is more potent but i never really noticed a big diffrence..... Anyone post on any things they know about any diffrences, or things they noticed or expeirenced..............


IF you don't smoke it, You will never know it........


----------



## Ogof

No, not really. You may get a larger yield a little more quickly.
Potency is a matter of strain grown, not how. Also the care given.
The "hit" has to do with the nutes used and the way it is cured.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Mutt

I agree with Ogof. Its just a method of growing. I still beleive an OD grow under the sun is the best with organic ferts. That in my opinion gives best yeild and best potency. I truly believe that nothing is better than good ole mother nature.


----------



## brian00

agreed


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

Same here Mutt.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW

im all about playing god and creating a genetic freak of nature


----------



## seemorebuds302

i agree too all ive heard about hydro is the plant growing fast so you can harvest it faster thats about it. I think good ole mother nature will produce the best buds.


----------



## Stoney Bud

There is a lot of confusion about what hydroponic growing does for plants.

I'll try to explain it.

Perfect marijuana would be when a plant has received the most light that it can possibly use genetically and the most nutrients in the right proportions that it can possibly use genetically and the perfect amount of water. 

Nature seldom gives a plant all that a plant is capable of using. The nutrients are either too few, too dilute or in the wrong proportions. The light is sometimes blocked, or too shaded or causes too much heat on the plant.

This is the value of hydroponics. Using hydroponics, the water, oxygen, nutrients, light and temperature can all be adjusted to provide as much of each variable as the plant can use. This enables the plant to reach it's full potential in size, potency and quantity of bud.

Only aeroponics can provide more perfect growing conditions than hydroponics. Actually, aeroponics is just another type of hydroponics.

Some hybrid soil grows are approaching the effectiveness of hydroponics. Advanced nutrients and soil additives make soil growing much better than what nature supplies as well.

I hope this cleared some of the misconceptions up about hydro.


----------



## Zarnon

As a big proponent of growing Hydro I'd agree with a lot of what you say SB.   You also get great flexibility since you can pick the start of your growing season anytime,  you can also trigger flower etc as you want to.

A guy on the now defunct Overgrow did a side by side comparison and it was incredible the growth difference after about the 2nd week. 

I think I get great yield and the potency has always been great.  It gets better as I have.

That being said,  I wish I could do just one gdmmd outdoor grow!  I have tried some really nice tasty outdoor nugz and I think they have their own aroma and taste.


----------



## Hick

I can't comment too extensively on "hydro" growing. I'm absolutely 'ignorant' to it, but I can say this with absolute confidence. 
"I've smoked a lotta' dope in the past 35 yrs, indoor, outdoor, hydro, soilless, and _nothing_, "IMHO", is superior in flavor or potency to a _well grown_ organic outdoor plant. 
Maybe it's the sunshine?..


----------



## SEAOFGREEN

Im Only A Newbie With No Hydro Cant Say Too Much But
Its A Weed At The End Of The Day.
Given Light, Warmth And Water In A Pot Of Soil And A Touch Of Tlc It Grows.
Proof Is In The Puddin And Mine Doin Just Fine With Tubes
Would Like To Grow Outside Tho Thats Where They Belong Afterall
Maybe One Day


----------



## noobneedshlp

IMHO it depends more on the smoker than the bud. What type of high the smoker enjoys pretty much determines what type of bud you would prefer. Usually bud grown outdoors doesn't get the attention that hydro bud does. Now if you're big on Potency hydro would win 9 out of 10 times. The factors that determine potency can be optimized with an indoor/hydro grow. Those same factors are impossible to control with an outdoor grow.
I am not a patient person and would rather have my bud in 4 months time as opposed to 7 months. Indoor/hydro bud gets my vote. Have you ever seen or heard of an $800 ounce of outdoor bud? How often do you see outdoor bud without seeds?


----------



## ftw2012

I know i feel a connection with nature type of thing smoking outdoor bud, grown as nature intended it.  and if i could grow outdoors then i would.  but i do think some of the best ive smoked was hydro!


----------



## davro

Nugget123 said:
			
		

> Hey to all, i saw a post on something like this before but can anyone tell me anything if thier is a diffrence some people say hydro hits smoother and better and is more potent but i never really noticed a big diffrence..... Anyone post on any things they know about any diffrences, or things they noticed or expeirenced..............
> 
> 
> IF you don't smoke it, You will never know it........


hydro has made my crops easier just fill my reservior & let the water & nutrients flow you can try soil i do both but the pukka bud comes from the hydro system but i like soil 2 just 2 much muck 4 me bud STILL SMOKING THE SHIZNITT DAVRO over & out mate good luck]


----------



## Hick

> Now if you're big on Potency hydro would win 9 out of 10 times.


"HA!"....thats a myth/misconception or at very least an "opinion". It isn't a "fact".  But I will agree with you that it relates to the "smoker" as much as the smoke. "Opinions" and personal preferrance are the determining factors. "NOT" the method of growing...and thats "my opinion"..hee hee


> The factors that determine potency can be optimized with an indoor/hydro grow. Those same factors are impossible to control with an outdoor grow.


 "artificial" lighting has not reached the "optimal" quality of the sun. Lighting is a huge factor in the resulting potency and quality. Compare flourescent grown to HID grown. Lighting has come a long way in improvements over the last several years, though. As has hydro' methods, nutes, ect. 
  I'm not dissing anyones opinions or methods. You guys do _fantastic_ jobs with the indoor hydroponic methods. I simply don't agree 100% with all of the conclusions that your opinions reflect. 
..and an $800 dollar ounce of anything is rediculouslly overpriced. Those prices are fuel for the fire of _anti_-mj legislation and contribute to the negative opinions surrounding casual and medical users.
and last but not least..





> How often do you see outdoor bud without seeds?


  I've had somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 outddoor "sensimillian" crops. The only time "my" oudoor buds have seeds, is when "I" have personally hand pollinated. but, I don't live in an area such as the midwst, where wild hemp is prolific either.


----------



## ftw2012

My brother grew 8 plants outdoor in the midwest in the 2005 season and even with ditch weed in the area.   he only had about 3 seeds per 1/4 ounce. he said he let a black widow male release some pollen and that was why he had seeds.   with yields near 1 pound a plant...and the "connection with nature" appeal...ill take a few seeds.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Outdoor, indoor, on the ceiling or in the pool, I love to grow pot.

Marijuana in the botanical sense has limits to what it is capable of using for nutrients and light, as well as the many other factors that make a "perfect" pot plant.

Is it possible to grow a "perfect" plant both inside and out? Yes. I've grown perfect weed using both types of grow.

I prefer Hydo for several reasons. One, and the most important to me, is that I don't worry about the freaking cops as much as I did with outside grows. I never worry about thieves. I can give the plant as much light as it's capable of using. Anything over 6K per/sq/ft isn't even "seen" by the plant, indoors or out. I can optimize the nutrients and their ratios super easy with hydro and the reaction time from screw up to cure is WAY less with hydro if done with redundant pumps and timers.

So, "better"? No, I don't believe either is better for anyone but me. I prefer hydro, but I do use dirt. (Nasty stuff)


----------



## Zarnon

Yah,  I like outdoor weed too and have access to some really good stuff.  I have never seen seed in any weed xcept for some of my own and one batch from a friend -- we both got herm'd.

Now, I have to say I grow some damn fine hydro.  Also the light spectrum on a good MH or HPS is pretty much within the range that plants can utilize.  There is this 'x' factor people bring up about outdoor/natural fert grows and I can't totally argue with that,  but I think using extras like B'Cuzz or Floralicious really help make your hydro bud rich and aromatic.

Well,  I like to try all kinds and can appreciate some well grown herb whatever the source.


----------



## Hick

> Well, I like to try all kinds and can appreciate some well grown herb whatever the source.


Absolutely!...I'd love to be able to sit down face to face and bicker 'n smoke samples from all the folks here and their different methods, strains, cures, ect. 'till we fell off our chairs. I doubt we would solve this mystery, but I bet we'd catch a wicked o' buzz..
  ...but if that danged old stoneybud don't quit talkin' bad 'bout my dirt..Qote.."(Nasty stuff)", I'm goin' o'er thar 'n push him down 'n bust a hip... ...


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hick said:
			
		

> ...but if that danged old stoneybud don't quit talkin' bad 'bout my dirt..Qote.."(Nasty stuff)", I'm goin' o'er thar 'n push him down 'n bust a hip...


 
Ding Dang stuff gets under my dang nails...nasty, nasty, nasty, dirty dirt!!!

Hhahaahahahahahahaha

Nice clean, pure hydro heaven water...

So clean, so refreshing for the plants...

My Mother plants grow very well in dirt. They do so to try to convince me to take them out of that nasty ole dirt and put them into hydro...

Plllleeeeaaaasssssseeeeeeeee Stoney, Please put us into hydro. We'll be good!

Hhahaahahahahahaha, Hick you crack me up!


----------



## jerseydro

this question is all about preferance the best weed i ever smoked was organic outdoor rebel assault maybe some hydro sourdiesel or organic indoor purplekush its not how its grown its about the care and love you put into it  and the strain it comes from means alot  take your time love your plants and youll be happy


----------



## KADE

Hick said:
			
		

> Absolutely!...I'd love to be able to sit down face to face and bicker 'n smoke samples from all the folks here and their different methods, strains, cures, ect. 'till we fell off our chairs. I doubt we would solve this mystery, but I bet we'd catch a wicked o' buzz..
> ...but if that danged old stoneybud don't quit talkin' bad 'bout my dirt..Qote.."(Nasty stuff)", I'm goin' o'er thar 'n push him down 'n bust a hip... ...


 
Dirt is pretty nasty tho...  

Only thing better about hydro is it is a lil faster growing. I find hydro grows are usually more harsh (which i dont care about neways) just a matter of flushing longer...   most ppl around here think harsh = better high.... that shows how smart ppl are.


----------



## Stoney Bud

KADE said:
			
		

> Dirt is pretty nasty tho...


I like this guy more and more...

Ok Hick, I'm ready for ya! I've got my super-duper running shoes on! I'll whack you with a grow tub!

Hahahahahahahaa


----------



## flipmode

oh yea growing under light is the best best sunlight more powerful then lots of 1000 watt hps put together but i like indoor hydro u can maintence it give a certain amout of life do have to worry about pest and aanimals tryin to eat it easier ascess and much much safer


----------



## newgreenthumb

"Dirt, dirt it don't hurt kiss it up to God and make it work".  I just feel that soil is a more organic grow ya know "au naturale" .  I am trying both grows at this time but it is just something about the natural way.  Like smokey said in Friday the Movie "It's from the _earth_ man, God put this here for me and you!"


----------



## flipmode

hydro even though the sunlight is the best than any u can maintenance indoors keep a close watch control tempeture pure water with easy refill and cleansing for flush last 3 weeks easy to fertilize and if i=over fertilized easy to dump water in refill


----------



## flipmode

hydro ,even though the sunlight, is the best than any light  u buy .U can maintenance indoors keep a close watch, control tempeture,love the fact it runs on water runs ,with easy refill and cleansing for the last  flush  3 weeks weeeks before harvest. easy to fertilize and if you dont over fertilized .easy to dump and refill water. u can also move it easy if using a bubbler system


----------



## stevo

well ive grown both indoors and outdoors with soil and have been growing indoors using a couple of nft tables for afew years now,
 and imo nothing beats hydro,when done properly.
there is no comparison when it comes to the speed of a hydro grow,it leaves the soil grow way behind,and as for the quality and quantity of hydro bud-once you find the right strain for the growing method you are using,and get the light and nutes sorted the buds are second to none---IMO---


----------



## KADE

stevo said:
			
		

> well ive grown both indoors and outdoors with soil and have been growing indoors using a couple of nft tables for afew years now,
> and imo nothing beats hydro,when done properly.
> there is no comparison when it comes to the speed of a hydro grow,it leaves the soil grow way behind,and as for the quality and quantity of hydro bud-once you find the right strain for the growing method you are using,and get the light and nutes sorted the buds are second to none---IMO---


 
Same with IMO.... hydro (aero) grows up to 4x faster then ground grows... the buds are toight... yes, like a tiger in the toight pants.
But potencies can be made identical in soil and hydroponics.


----------



## Hick

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I like this guy more and more...
> 
> Ok Hick, I'm ready for ya! I've got my super-duper running shoes on! I'll whack you with a grow tub!
> 
> Hahahahahahahaa



OK wiseguy...I been mounting "aerodynamic" foils to the walker, a lot less wind resistance now. But with the increased speed, I'm considering adding a roll-bar. 
..and threatening me with a growtub???...if I were 20 yrs younger I'd chase yer arse down 'n beat you with a "bag" of dirt,..bat alas, these days it would have to be just a dirt bag...

I'll be headed your way soon. ..does the "Grey dog" give senior discounts?...


----------



## leelow

dangerfields, in nyc does give senior discount,and i am requesting  a preformance from the infamous/famous Hick. You truly make me laugh.


----------



## MiracleDro

Three words that make me stick to hydro. Sea Of Green
If everyone grew the same way it sure would limit the great opportunities of new tastes


----------



## jjsunderground

yeah but monitoring hydro would be such a pain in the arse!

i love my soil.​


----------



## the widowmaker

I think maybe there is more potency outdoors with the conditions the sun creates that you can't get indoors, uvb and other factors.

I do think though for quality theres no difference between soil and hydro, if you did a good soil and hydro grow outdoors they would turn out pretty similar for quality.

I think that well grown bud that has been flushed harvested and cured correctly will all be equal.


----------



## jjsunderground

organic hydro...probably the best. but great soil with microbes and the right nutrient mix...heavy!​


----------



## godtea

Here's another onion for the soup
Has anyone heard of an outdoor ,organic ,hydro ,grow?
Could that make everyone happy?
I hear people talk about the speed of Hydro,
What kind of a difference are you talking?


----------



## kasgrow

Yeah how about burying a garbage can or barrel and doing a dwc outside. I have been thinking about that. It seems to me that that it could make for a huge plant. With the right genes you should be able to get 5 pounds plus per plant. If nobody steals it.


----------



## jjsunderground

outdoor plants always yield heavy if they have healthy roots and optimal sunshine. i dont know where im gonna t=do a guerilla grow this summer but i will find someplace.​


----------



## headband

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I think maybe there is more potency outdoors with the conditions the sun creates that you can't get indoors, uvb and other factors.
> 
> I do think though for quality theres no difference between soil and hydro, if you did a good soil and hydro grow outdoors they would turn out pretty similar for quality.
> 
> I think that well grown bud that has been flushed harvested and cured correctly will all be equal.


 im along here, I notice that hydro bud has the lest amount of smell and taste, compared to organic soil, and outdoors. I need my gram to smell like an ounce:hubba:. its all about the grower.... never grew hydro, looks sa dang fancy and kool, id love to try, i just dont think hydro is capable of the smell and taste which outdoors or soil can bring. It would be interesting to do an all outdoor grow, one right in the ground, a oranic soil mix grow, and a hydro ebb-flow style grow, all out doors.


----------



## the widowmaker

headband said:
			
		

> im along here, I notice that hydro bud has the lest amount of smell and taste, compared to organic soil, and outdoors. I need my gram to smell like an ounce:hubba:. its all about the grower.... never grew hydro, looks sa dang fancy and kool, id love to try, i just dont think hydro is capable of the smell and taste which outdoors or soil can bring. It would be interesting to do an all outdoor grow, one right in the ground, a oranic soil mix grow, and a hydro ebb-flow style grow, all out doors.



my hydro bud stinks and tastes just like it should, i can understand that its all down to the grower, I'll bet money that my hydro could take the pepsi challenge with a lot of soil grows.


----------



## SALTROCK

Yeah Im gonna have to go with widow on this one.  Ive tasted both, some with taste some without. `Some smelt some didnt. So I think it depends on the grower/strain.  Just cause it smells great doesnt mean it get you high.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## MiracleDro

I wish hydro didnt smell then I wouldnt need an 8 inch fan and the biggest carbon filter I could find:watchplant: Drying ak in a 10X5 OH STINKY


----------



## kasgrow

If you give the plant everything it wants it will be it's best. I regularly grow a clone outside and one inside to compare and I have to say that my hydro plants taste and smell better with a stronger high. I get a lot more yield outdoors due to larger plants. If weather would stay nice longer maybe the plants could mature longer for more flavor and potency. Farther south could be different. 
Indoors my soil and hydro plants are comparable in potency and taste but not yield, hyro yields better. .


----------



## Cook_

hydro is just for a cleaner quicker growing weed no dout better flavor its just like saying charcoal gas each has there ups each has there downs but i still say gas better then any burnt charcoal taste anyday so thats your opinion from me stick with hydro ;D


----------



## headband

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> I'll check that bet, and raise you a bet. :hubba:


im with you. Never said hydro doent smell, just organic soil buds and outdoor weed smells better, to me! thats an opinion, from all the buds ive seen


----------



## massproducer

I'm sorry, this is just too interesting and I must chime in with my 2 cents.  

When we look at the determining factors light, water, nutes and air, the only thing that seperates hydro and soil is the actual medium.  Having experience growing both I will say that IMHO, the major differences are the growth rates and yeilds.  These can both be explained by what the roots have to do get access to water and nutes.  In soil the roots have to work harder, thus spending more growth energy below the medium. 

I always hear soil growers saying that their buds taste much better then hydro grown buds, but if they are using chemical nutes then they are feeding their plants the same thing as hydro growers do.  The problem that hydro growers have sometimes with taste is that they have not properly flushed all of the chemical nutes out of the plant, as hydro grown plants usually have a higher concentration of nutes because it is easier for their roots to absorb the nutes.
Soil grown plants have a harder time absorbing nutes especially at the end of their life cycles because they are probably starting to get root bound if they are not fully root bound already.  This makes it much easier to flush and all of the soil grown plants nutrient stores get used more readily.

IMHO, the only way to really improve the taste of well grown soil or hydro cannabis is to use Organic nutes, and remove the hash chemicals.

As for outdoor grows, I believe that growing outdoors is the best way to grow, taking advantage of the sun, natural co2 and other elements.  The problem is that those same elements can be your down fall.  There has to be some level of environmental control, to grow outdoor plants that will rival finely grown indoor MJ, IMHO.

This year I am setting up what I feel is the best of all worlds.  I bought a greenhouse for my backyard, which is very private.  I am going to use this greenhouse this year with a soiless mix of coco, vermiculite and perlite.  I am going to control the entire environment but still benefit from all of the natural elements.  I have bought 300w of solar panels, and made a cheap solar generator to run my fans and blowers and pumps.  I will be using all organic nutes from Advanced Nutrients.

So technically I will be growing true organic, HYDROPONIC buds under the great halide in the sky.  This should be good.

I used a homemade passive solar greenhouse last year, with soil and got great results, I love greenhouses, even up here in Canada I can start my clones in early april under the sun.

BY the way, I am a Canadian medical user so I do not have to worry about the cops, just robbers, and my yard is very concelled but gets great sun.  I am so excited.


----------



## Killuminati420

hydro is the best weed ive ever smoked. best all around smoke. ive been smoking some medical hydro and oh my God this stuff is awesome...motivated to grow hydro..


----------



## Shockeclipse

Od organic tastes the best to me.  I cannot attet to well grown hydro yet, the stuff that floats around here is sub-par.  I will know in about five more weeks.


----------



## krusty

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> There is a lot of confusion about what hydroponic growing does for plants.
> 
> I'll try to explain it.
> 
> Perfect marijuana would be when a plant has received the most light that it can possibly use genetically and the most nutrients in the right proportions that it can possibly use genetically and the perfect amount of water.
> 
> Nature seldom gives a plant all that a plant is capable of using. The nutrients are either too few, too dilute or in the wrong proportions. The light is sometimes blocked, or too shaded or causes too much heat on the plant.
> 
> This is the value of hydroponics. Using hydroponics, the water, oxygen, nutrients, light and temperature can all be adjusted to provide as much of each variable as the plant can use. This enables the plant to reach it's full potential in size, potency and quantity of bud.
> 
> Only aeroponics can provide more perfect growing conditions than hydroponics. Actually, aeroponics is just another type of hydroponics.
> 
> Some hybrid soil grows are approaching the effectiveness of hydroponics. Advanced nutrients and soil additives make soil growing much better than what nature supplies as well.
> 
> I hope this cleared some of the misconceptions up about hydro.


 

this guy has hit the nail on the head

naturally you cannot and never will produce potent product....and anyone to disagree with this probably has never smoked properly grown hydroponics....

and again properly grown....95% of the "hydroponic products" you find out there are produced by blind idiots ....

Hydroponics simply allows you to manipulate the enviroment so that everything is perfect....more thc, cleaner produce (yes hydroponic is cleaner because you can literally flush system ussing whatever to flush where as soil/naturally you cant flush nearly as well), larger yields, faster yields...

i tend to find people who are ignorant enough to suggest naturally grown product "tastes" better are simply set in there ways and trying to show them the way is a lost cause...


----------



## krusty

"I always hear soil growers saying that their buds taste much better then hydro grown buds, but if they are using chemical nutes then they are feeding their plants the same thing as hydro growers do. The problem that hydro growers have sometimes with taste is that they have not properly flushed all of the chemical nutes out of the plant, as hydro grown plants usually have a higher concentration of nutes because it is easier for their roots to absorb the nutes.
Soil grown plants have a harder time absorbing nutes especially at the end of their life cycles because they are probably starting to get root bound if they are not fully root bound already. This makes it much easier to flush and all of the soil grown plants nutrient stores get used more readily."

that is a noob comment....

root bound makes it easier to flush are you seriously this retarded???

the problem hydro growers have is they have too much chemicals to flush??

jesus christ get off the drugs before you make such stupid remarks ....

aeroponics is the cleanest way to grow marijuana at present date...more specifically suspension/aeroponics....

suspension is where there is no medium used ....typically a wire holds the plant in place and suspension/aeroponics the roots would then be misted with the nutrients/water (depending on what day it is)

as i stated maybe where you live the hydroponically grown weed is grown by sum retarded monkeys who *think* by pushing nutrients into there plants 24/7, 7 days a week will get them more quality/yield but in my circle of friends we tend to stick to what works best

some will give nutrients 3 days straight then 32 hours of flush then 3 days straight...this is the best that i found with rechange of liquids durring flush half way thru the 32 hours (ussing straight water ph balanced to match nutrients ph level, redone 16 hours in to flush even better) myself i find 5 days straight feed with 2 days of flushing and again half way thru flushing ussing clean liquids/water does nearly as well with 1/2 the work...

soil growers can never do this.....impossible....they could flush 5 days straight and still the ppm level would be 5-10 times that of hydroponics...

typically the water i use has 50-75 ppm and after changing out the nutrients and flushing twice (for two days) each week my ppm will be within 10 (somehow it has shown lower...suggesting on 2nd day any solids in water/flush liquids gets absorbed by the healthy plants.....which suggests to me they were properly flushed)....soil could never do this.....if you fed them with say 1200 ppm nutrients and then tested the soil or better yet flushed them 5 days straight then measured the flush before/after going thru the soil medium even after 5 days of flushing the difference woudl certainly never be less or within 10 ppm.....i bet it would be 50-75 ppm and after 250-500 ppm ....

organics is simply a caveman method of growing used by people too lazy or too stupid to understand hydroponics....


----------



## Hick

BOY O'HOWDEE.. "OPINIONATED" AT _BEST_.. 
"STUPID"... "RETARDED"..  "IGNORANT".. directed at any member is prohibited at MP. Please take the time to review our rules and our manner of conduct here during your short and temporary suspension of posting "privileges"


----------



## rooftoproom

i agree with massproducer. a greenhouse is the optimum way. preferably a greenhouse with artificial lighting for those cloudy days. i have a plant that is in rockwool growing outside, i water it every 2 days about a gallon of 700 ppm of nutrients


----------



## NorCalHal

I perfer Indoor. I personally have yet to see any outdoor top the best indoor. I don't think it could happen.

Lets talk value. Indoor fetches a higher price then outdoor...allways. Higher THC content.


----------

